# Northeast PA train shows



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Scranton train show Sunday Oct 30 Lackawanna Radison Hotel at 9 AM Scranton PA All Scales
St Joseph Oblates train show Sunday Nov 27 9AM Pittston PA All Scales
Taylor train Show, Taylor fire hall 9AM Taylor PA All Scales
Don


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't forget the First Frost at Allentown, one of the biggest for the O-gauge folks outside of York.

_*First Frost™ Train Meet - November 12 & 13, 2016*_
Show Hours: 9-4 Saturday, 9-3 Sunday
Over 625 dealer tables and over 50,000 sq. ft with


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

That allentown show looks nice.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a great show, obviously not York, but still very good.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi GRJ, I'm thinking of hitting First Frost on Sunday. Is there a safe place to park a nice car, or should I bring the pickup truck? Parking options in downtown Allentown aren't always fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

If you are concerned about exposing your car to the public, take the pickup. You will most likely be parking across the street from Ag Hall in the gravel lot at the fairgrounds or at the farmer's market.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Cool. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was already at the meet by the time you posted this.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

seemed to be a decent turnout. i was there sunday.

picked up a nice 2344 AA set and some williams passenger cars, and a prewar vandy tender.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm just about ready for the Taylor Fire Hall train show this Saturday Dec 3 at 9 AM. I finished loading the display cabinet, now I just have to organize a few totes with ore loads and some misc. stuff. I built a cart for the cabinet to keep it at Tucson floor and table height, both just about the same, so this will be her maiden voyage. I had the cabinet at York, but it's quite heavy when loaded, so I'm hoping this can be a one man operation. 
Don


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Good Luck Don.


----------

